# Some Funny UFC & MMA Pics



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Is it just me or does GSP's buddy have "GANG HO" tattooed on his arm?

TBC


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

A lot of great pics, many I hadn't seen before. 

The most shocking clip has gotta be the Mauro Ranallo massaging Jake Shields' arm during that interview...


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol theres actually many i hadnt seen, great job!! i loled many...many times


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Great images, very funny :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Some of those pics are outright twisted...haha! 

Man that's a lot of stress. Get KOed or lose a fight badly and you're in the hall of shame forever! 

My favorite are the Mortal Kombat ones. Those are the bomb!


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pics!

But about the MMA math image....when did aoki beat shields?? When did they even fight?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man he never should have won tha... ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-GARCIA!


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Epic..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Man he never should have won tha... ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-GARCIA!


Even though it is a joke gif, it is quite literally the only way to understand the judges scores.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am actually in stitches at this, struggling to breathe.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The guy on the far left in the Kings MMA photo is like a real life Hulk.. Dude makes Werdum look tiny. Then look at Sozynski on the far right. Those two are big guys, they look tiny compared to him.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Oh man LOL!!
They are all very hilarious but "Tito Liddell" made me nearly piss myself!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> Oh man LOL!!
> They are all very hilarious but "Tito Liddell" made me nearly piss myself!


I am about 50% through completing the thread. There will be many more so make sure you check back  When i've put them all up I'll merge to the front page and if it gets enough views it might get stickied.

Also I want to make the Anderson Vitor - Dalsim pic my sig!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> I am about 50% through completing the thread. There will be many more so make sure you check back  When i've put them all up I'll merge to the front page and if it gets enough views it might get stickied.
> 
> Also I want to make the Anderson Vitor - Dalsim pic my sig!


Epic idea! 
Can't wait for the rest. 
Repped


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

lost to the Cody McKenzie one!!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That's Anderson... Training for Sonnen?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Please post more


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

AJClark said:


> lost to the Cody McKenzie one!!


Was considering changing my oiled ass avatar to that. Just epic.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Was considering changing my oiled ass avatar to that. Just epic.


If you do that we're going to have some problems. :thumbsdown:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

a mod said recently that we can't have GIFs as our avatars, yet Hawndo and Soojooko have had them for a long time.. hmm


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Condit ones are pretty good.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> a mod said recently that we can't have GIFs as our avatars, yet Hawndo and Soojooko have had them for a long time.. hmm


You can have a GIF as your avy as long as your paid member and meet the size requirements. Those requirements are the killer the file has to be shrunk and that is a pain in the ass unless you know a good editor.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> The guy on the far left in the Kings MMA photo is like a real life Hulk.. Dude makes Werdum look tiny. Then look at Sozynski on the far right. Those two are big guys, they look tiny compared to him.


Why i want to look like hulk too. Seriously who is this guy, he must be over 300 pounds for sure...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Why i want to look like hulk too. Seriously who is this guy, he must be over 300 pounds for sure...







Not sure man but he's in this video.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I was bored so, hopefully this is a positive contribution to the thread. Hehe.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm doing an update now incase you guys are wondering..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Those Shields pics aren't shopped


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> The guy on the far left in the Kings MMA photo is like a real life Hulk.. Dude makes Werdum look tiny. Then look at Sozynski on the far right. Those two are big guys, they look tiny compared to him.


lol this was exactly my train of thought!!

man awesome pics, keep em coming:thumb02: the anderson silva and JBJ one was awesome, i also loled at enter the triangle and cro cop 2007-2011 sad but funny!

also roy nelson in shape is freaky as hell


----------

